# Will she ever stop growing?



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Some more recent photos of Candy and Sky. Candy is very camera shy lately!!
Bit image heavy, I do apologise x



















Look at the size on those paws!! :yikes:









State on my settee   it does get cleaned, promise!!









Paw tiem!!









My finger is full of nom!









Why halo thar!









Taken just before...









...CUDDLE TIEM!!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs...lovely pics.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Gorgeous dogs...lovely pics.


She's a headcase but soooo well behaved for her age


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

carnt see the 1st one .but love the snuggle pic xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> carnt see the 1st one .but love the snuggle pic xx


Aww, the first one is Sky standing at the bottom of the stairs staring at me :yikes:

Thanks  3 stone dog is heavy though lol


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

sequeena said:


> She's a headcase but soooo well behaved for her age


It adds to the character though.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ohhhh
They are soo cute!!
How old?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Animals548 said:


> Ohhhh
> They are soo cute!!
> How old?


Hehe, Sky (the GSD) is 6 months old and Candy is 9


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Love the pics 

x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

gorgeous pics


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Your dogs are gorgeous!! :001_wub:

xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

How does she work the mobile with those paws....


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> How does she work the mobile with those paws....


Clever dog is clever 

Makes me wonder how she can even walk, those paws are so floppy, it's like she has no bones!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Clever dog is clever
> 
> Makes me wonder how she can even walk, those paws are so floppy, it's like she has no bones!


Shes a star..


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww lovely pics! Zach's 4.5 stone, so know the feeling 

Sh x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Aww lovely pics! Zach's 4.5 stone, so know the feeling
> 
> Sh x


Fat doggies


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Fat doggies


Lol, no just BIG puppies!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Lol, no just BIG puppies!!


Yes ... that's right!! :eek6:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Yes ... that's right!! :eek6:


At the risk of hi-jacking your thread  this is my "wee pup" lol!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Shazach said:


> At the risk of hi-jacking your thread  this is my "wee pup" lol!!


Haha OMG that's one big doggie!!

My landlords mother refuses to come in the house because she swears Sky is a wolf LOL


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Haha OMG that's one big doggie!!
> 
> My landlords mother refuses to come in the house because she swears Sky is a wolf LOL


Sounds good to me!! Lol! :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Both beautiful dogs.
Sky still has some growing to do though


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Both beautiful dogs.
> Sky still has some growing to do though


Not much more I hope!


----------

